# Colonial Market Faire



## Nugefan (Mar 27, 2017)

the 8th annual is this weekend at Fort Yargo state park ....

stop by and say hello ....

http://fylhs.com/2017MarketFaireFlyer.html


----------



## elmer_fudd (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm hoping to be there sunday afternoon.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 3, 2017)

elmer_fudd said:


> I'm hoping to be there sunday afternoon.



Was nice to meet you ....


----------



## elmer_fudd (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah man, great festival


----------

